# Watch Glass



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi People

A good friend has asked if I could look at fitting a new watch glass to his old Timex automatic watch, I have never done this before so all help appreciated, the size of the rim (where I presume the glass fits measures 33mm (please see photo) there is a couple of numbers on the bottom of the dial but I can't find a reference to a movement number, the numbers are 37169 and 10979, thanks.

http://


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hopefully mel will chip in here as he owns the Timex watch forum on Network 54. If he doesn't know the answer, then I suggest you join that forum and ask your question there - provided of course no one else on here knows!!!!

David


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

The model number is what you need here to ID the case and style, that will help in finding a new crystal. Mostly TIMEX will take a generic crystal of the correct size, you need to take out the old one (in one piece if you can) and measure accurately with calipers.

Then most guys will order up a bracketed size set - - one above and one below what you measure as well as one the size you think it is. You WILL need a proper crystal lift to get one of these out and back in again, and the multi-tooth type is best :yes:

sO IT MAY NOT be economically viable for you to tackle this job if you have to buy a crystal lift and three crystals - - in which matter, maybe Greg at Woodland Technical is the way to go, he will do this and a service at reasonable costs for you friedn, which it will need (the service) after around 36 years since it left the factory - looks like it's a 100 type movement from 1979 from here in Edinburgh, but I've got my reading glasses on - - :whistling:

Our FAQ's page at the TIMEX forum will help you ID the watch properlym there's an illustrated "how to" there, and greg can be googled under Woodland Technical, last time I looked he had some sample prices up on his site for servicing and crystals and so on - - other makes as well as TIMEX.

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

gets the forum. HTH a tad


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

mel said:


> The model number is what you need here to ID the case and style, that will help in finding a new crystal. Mostly TIMEX will take a generic crystal of the correct size, you need to take out the old one (in one piece if you can) and measure accurately with calipers.
> 
> Then most guys will order up a bracketed size set - - one above and one below what you measure as well as one the size you think it is. You WILL need a proper crystal lift to get one of these out and back in again, and the multi-tooth type is best :yes:
> 
> ...


Hi Mel

thanks for that, thought this might have been easer than clocks, (seems not), the watch didn't come with the crystal, although I have a press for putting press on watch backs on I don't think it would do the job, I will check out the Timex site, thanks.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a few watch crystals (as in hundreds!), if someone can supply me with a number for the one you're after. These were obtained in a late night Ambien stupor and I didn't realize the depth of the purchase! I have never even looked at them, othen than to open a couple of original packages out of curiosity. I could just throw one in an envelope for you, even though I'm in the States and if you could wait a few days as I am leaving this morning and will be returning on Mon. or Tues.











Etc..., Etc....


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh my, could I do with a rifle through those :yes: .

I pulled this long forgotten item from the 'needs work' box just last night and after simply fitting a crown and winding, the 559 movement is running sweet as and keeping good time; but the crystal has a couple of big deep scratches, With little hope of finding a replacement I am resigned to live with it as it is.

If there's going to be one anywhere, it's among that lot!


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

> I have a few watch crystals (as in hundreds!), if someone can supply me with a number for the one you're after. These were obtained in a late night Ambien stupor and I didn't realize the depth of the purchase! I have never even looked at them, othen than to open a couple of original packages out of curiosity. I could just throw one in an envelope for you, even though I'm in the States and if you could wait a few days as I am leaving this morning and will be returning on Mon. or Tues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You apparently suffer from the same affliction I do! I've got rafts and rafts of spare parts, crystals, crowns, etc, all with the idea that at some point, I'm going to send a watch out for service and the watch maker will reply with "Sorry, I can't repair/replace/restore your watch because I can't get part X", and then I get to ride in like the cavalry with exactly the unavailable part needed ...

It's never happened yet, but I figure there's still time ... artytime:


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

nice selection of crystals! how do i get in touch. - vinn


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Been in touch with Greg at Woodland Technical, great communication, he might be interested in all these crystals, really good knowledge of Timex and very reasonable charges, on the basis of the contact I would recommend.

Dave S


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > I have a few watch crystals (as in hundreds!), if someone can supply me with a number for the one you're after. These were obtained in a late night Ambien stupor and I didn't realize the depth of the purchase! I have never even looked at them, othen than to open a couple of original packages out of curiosity. I could just throw one in an envelope for you, even though I'm in the States and if you could wait a few days as I am leaving this morning and will be returning on Mon. or Tues.
> ...


Yes, PDX... I know the feeling! I saw these and thought, "Wow, that would make part of a neat watch display with the original drawers, etc.". Another idea that has just sat around gathering dust and space, much to the consternation of the wife...


----------



## dave993cars (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi All

Watch sent to Greg, original quote before sending was very reasonable, although I have not had the final amount ( new pivot for rotor ) I suspect it will be very reasonable, the photo sent, whilst on test, looks great, I look forward to getting it back, communication has been really good and will post photos when back.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i have several large pocket watches ( round crystals). i want to install plastic, semi-lunate, crystals. do you have any thing like that? -- vinn


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i have a tech. poblem --- kee boad fails. ------ new comp. in a week. I WILL ANS. - THANKS VINN


----------

